# Dumb Question-----DA/SA Decocking



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

Wouldn't cha know it---my first post is a "dumb question". Oh well, that's me.

In waiting for my dealer to deliver a P99AS in 9mm (Walther), I will ask him for a P239 TwoTone, in 9mm, for my enjoyment. I do expect this enjoyment to be a lasting affair and for a different purpose than the 99AS.

Now the question: After a DA firing, is it possible to have the next round be DA using features within the pistol ? (Decocking)

See !! I told you---a dumb question.

Thanks for your patience and your willingness to help.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You'd have to decock the pistol with the decocking lever after the shot. It will revert to SA after the first DA shot. If you want all-DA shots, there are guns made for that purpose.

The only dumb question is the one you don't ask.


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

Thanks, Mike

Can't wait to get the little bugger.


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

Well, I got the little bugger today. Damn, it feels good. I now understand the procedures.

Can't wait to visit the range next week. I expect great things-----hopefully will not be disapointed.

Dave


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

And---upon close looks, it really needed to be de-greased. So I "cleaned" it and removed the excess oil. The two clips were submerged in sticky goo so I dissassembled each and removed the molasses. Yuk ! Lubricated everything with a non-grease and hopefully the gun will not catch fire when I shoot it. 

But, one aside: What a weird fitting barrel. With the gun assembled, empty and de-cocked, the barrel appears to be angled downward. I gather the recoil will align the barrel before the advancing mass leaves the muzzle. If this be true, what is the advantage ?

Thanks


----------



## 510dat (Apr 24, 2007)

Do you have a picture of this? I'm curious to know about this too.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

dourdave said:


> But, one aside: What a weird fitting barrel. With the gun assembled, empty and de-cocked, the barrel appears to be angled downward. I gather the recoil will align the barrel before the advancing mass leaves the muzzle. If this be true, what is the advantage ?
> 
> Thanks


It's actually aligned perfectly straight. Since the P239 is a locked-breech design, the barrel has to tilt when the slide moves, so there is a small gap between the top of the barrel and the slide. Work the slide slowly a few times and you will see the chamber area of the barrel move back, then drop down and out of the way of the slide. When the chamber tilts down, the end of the barrel necessarily tilts up.


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Mike,

I figured it out two days ago and decided to try it out in "real life". Visited the range yesterday with a hundred rounds of 115gr ball. Left the range with zero rounds and a smile that filled the windshield. 

I was very pleased with performance of my first shoot with it. It was comfortable and easy to use. At 21 feet I was able to get better groupings than I expected for the first trial. I do need to get more "feel" of the DA firing, but that will come with practice.

Overall---I like it !!


----------

